# 3000 Posts For Hassell



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done Rick on notching up number 3000!







Always interesting, intelligent, with good humour and many kind words. A true gentleman of PredatorTalk.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good go'in Rick---I always enjoy your posts cause us oldtimes think alike.lol.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats Rick!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

X2 on what Matt said. I'm not an old timer yet so I hafta leave you and Dave alone. Great hearing your stories and wealth of info here !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Well done Rick on notching up number 3000!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey don't be giving that old goat anything before he earns it now !! He's still one short by math on this side of the pond.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

He's still 1 short this side Don but so what.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrat s Rick on finally reaching 3000 (for real this time) And a great 3000th post it was.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Way to go Rick! Thanks for every last one of them!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

I've Enjoy your post Merry Christmas Buddy--Congrads on 3000--------sb


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks all, its been a learning experience for sure and a lot of new friends have been found.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Congrats hassell!!


----------

